# When do you get paid?



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm getting a pissed off with when I get paid. 

I get paid every 2 Wednesday of the month. So it can anywhere between the 7th and 14th. 
The problem is we get quite a few 5 week months for example august to september was a 5 week month then October to November was 5 week and now January to feb will be. 

We've asked for it to change but there's always and excuse. the person who does the pay only work's mon, tues and thus. 

The must be an easy way to sort this, surly there's programs that can do all the calculating and paying for you on a specific date etc

fixed date or every 4 weeks would be best


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I get paid on the last working day of the month, so it varies between 4 and 5 weeks too. I just make sure there's enough money in to cover the bills then budget the rest for the month, any left is a bonus for the next month.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

25th of every month


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Every Friday :thumb:the best way


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

28th each month , unless that date falls on a weekend and therefore will get paid on the Friday. Get paid 21st for Dec and Jan thought


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

mart. said:


> I'm getting a pissed off with when I get paid.
> 
> I get paid every 2 Wednesday of the month. So it can anywhere between the 7th and 14th.
> The problem is we get quite a few 5 week months for example august to september was a 5 week month then October to November was 5 week and now January to feb will be.
> ...


Even on monthly pay its the same on a 5 week month you have to wait 5 weeks


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Every Friday


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

mart. said:


> I'm getting a pissed off with when I get paid.
> 
> I get paid every 2 Wednesday of the month. So it can anywhere between the 7th and 14th.
> The problem is we get quite a few 5 week months for example august to september was a 5 week month then October to November was 5 week and now January to feb will be.
> ...


26th every month unless a weekend then the friday before.

Not really sure what your issue is though as the 5 week thing is the same for everyone.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Every friday...:thumb:


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

I got paid weekly in my last job.


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

sistersvisions said:


> Every friday...:thumb:


same here


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

Im self employed but i subcontract full time to my dad and his business partner doing roofing and im on a set daily wage but i get paid when they get paid wel i get paid after they had their check and its cleared in the bank then il get my check for that job

Its a right pain as iv got to keep a note of where i was working on what date and then check that against my check to see if iv been paid the correct amount of days.
Why they cant pay every Friday like most builders ect i don't know


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Last Friday of every month but I'm salaried so it's the same amount no matter how long the month is


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Every Tuesday....


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

26th of every month


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Last working day of the calendar month.

But there are no set patterns for when a company runs its payroll could be daily fortnightly, every four weeks, monthly etc. and don't think for one minute that software will sort it out for you it probably wont as it still requires a human element to enter the data.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Monthly


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Every four weeks. Local council.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

19th of every month. I'd prefer weekly pay Tough.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

24th or so sometimes a 5 week month. But 12 months pay not 13 months of not 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Not often or well enough.



Considering how much I do.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I love the fact that I get paid every Friday, used to do the monthly pay deal in my last job and it was a nightmare, was nice to have a large lump sum each month but after 3 weeks you were skint and still had a week before pay day


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

20th of each month. Used to be the 24th but they changed it about a year ago.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

25th of each month - still suffer the 5 week months thought now and again


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

mart. said:


> I'm getting a pissed off with when I get paid.
> 
> I get paid every 2 Wednesday of the month. So it can anywhere between the 7th and 14th.
> The problem is we get quite a few 5 week months for example august to september was a 5 week month then October to November was 5 week and now January to feb will be.
> ...


With a fixed date it would be much the same issue. You still get paid 12 times a year and you'll still effectively have four '5 week' months.

We're paid on the last working day before the 22nd of the month.


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Every Saturday!


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Since our take over, no one knows how late the wages will be. Four weeks of excuses to date


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

On the 28th, or the last working day before the 28th.
Only slight issue is with Christmas we are being paid on the 21st.. So it's a 5 week and 3 day wait until Payday in January. >,<


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Willows-dad said:


> I get paid on the last working day of the month, so it varies between 4 and 5 weeks too. I just make sure there's enough money in to cover the bills then budget the rest for the month, any left is a bonus for the next month.


..........same here. Pain some times,every 28 days would be better.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Some clients I get paid within the first 10 days of the following month and others I have to wait anywhere up to 6 months to get paid! Ah the joys of self-employment!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

VW STEVE. said:


> ..........same here. Pain some times,every 28 days would be better.


I would imagine that would be worse as all your bills would be due at a different time each month in relation to when you got paid.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Last day of the month or if I'm doing private work then the same day.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

SteveyG said:


> I would imagine that would be worse as all your bills would be due at a different time each month in relation to when you got paid.


Haven't you heard of a direct debit? lol
All of my bills go out on the 28th.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Every 4 weeks on a wednesday. It's fantastic getting 13 paydays a year as you get a clear month once a year without paying the bills/mortgage. That month is around Xmas time so it means Xmas is paid for every year.

It works well but requires a second 'house account' for all DD's so you dont need to allow for money leaving your day to day account at different times through your pay period.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Well this is a fun question ... 
Depends on the customer really. job I'm on now will be instant when I finish usually. 

Job I've just finished 30 days (hopefully)

Our payment terms are generally 7 days but on average excluding those 2 jobs about 2-3 weeks after finishing. 

Or working for builders with part payment invoices 1st invoice within a day 2nd invoice a week 3rd invoice 2 weeks and generally the last one gets payed after 3 or 4 reminders. 

I'm still owed £300 from last June... 

And other small amounts that people never pay.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Last day of the month, hate five week month's


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

20th of every month or the Friday before if it's on a weekend.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> Haven't you heard of a direct debit? lol
> All of my bills go out on the 28th.


 Try using your brain before trying to be smart. If you got paid every 28 days you'd get paid on the 1st on the first month, then the 28th of the same month, then 25th the month after etc.

So one month you could get paid and all your bills come out straight after, and another all the bills may end up coming just before you get paid.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> Try using your brain before trying to be smart. If you got paid every 28 days you'd get paid on the 1st on the first month, then the 28th of the same month, then 25th the month after etc.
> 
> So one month you could get paid and all your bills come out straight after, and another all the bills may end up coming just before you get paid.


Thats what I said, kind of, hence having a separate account purely for DD's:thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

chunkytfg said:


> Thats what I said, kind of, hence having a separate account purely for DD's:thumb:


Separate bills account is the way forward :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

SteveyG said:


> Separate bills account is the way forward :thumb:


Earning enough that you can't possibly spend it in a month is THE way forward :lol:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> Haven't you heard of a direct debit? lol
> All of my bills go out on the 28th.


...........1st for me.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

chunkytfg said:


> Thats what I said, kind of, hence having a separate account purely for DD's:thumb:


You'd be better off paying cash for Double D's


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

im happy that I get paid TBH!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

4 weekly, 13 times a year here and no complaints.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Bero said:


> Earning enough that you can't possibly spend it in a month is THE way forward :lol:


You're not wrong :thumb:


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

28th of every month. Works pretty well, especially now I've rearranged all my direct debits to coincide with it.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

DD1 said:


> Every Friday :thumb:the best way


+1. 

It's the only way. :thumb:


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

Every fourth Friday so 13 times a year. Works out alright


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> Separate bills account is the way forward :thumb:


Best thing you can ever do.. I get paid weekly and just split my monthly bills into 4 weeks!!


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

I get paid last day of the month. Salaried as well as doing sleepovers and any overtime is paid 1 month in arrears allowing them 1 month to sort overtime and S/O payments. So you should be able to get them to change it as would give the payroll 1 month to sort out regardless of what day's they work. What do they do when he's on holiday at a pay date??. That is of course if your willing to operate that way. Like others my bills come out of another account to which I cut up the card for as this detailing lark is too much of a liability lol


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Just done nearly three years of four weekly pay and not had any problem with bills going out. Although I did have it all on a spreadsheet so you can budget for bills. I have worked in other jobs where it was a set day on the month and tbh I dont really care how its paid so long as it's there when it's supposed to be.


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Every Monday for me


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

every 4 weeks which makes it a pain to pay all the bills that seemed to want go go out when there's not enough in the account to pay them so now I try and get all my bills to go out on the 1st of the month and have my "spending" money put into a separate account, so I don't dib into the bill's money, sometimes it works, not this month though!!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I get payed the last working day of the month but my wife gets paid every four weeks. It's a total pain as her pay runs in and out of sync with mine so trying to make sure there's cash in the bank to cover bills is a really pain. We have our bills split between the 1st of the month and around the 20th which gives us a fighting chance!

A fixed date has got to be the best i.e. last working day of the month. That way you can plan your pay and bills to the day with no variables.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Every Friday for me.


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Last working day for me and first of month for missus.

Direct Debit into a joint account on 1st of every month, bills go out from 2nd of each month all way till end of month but money transferred always covers bills and food.

Rest is our own to spend as we please! Works well for us, everything split 50/50 as paid fairly similar wages.


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

25th of each month for both me and the mrs


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

id_doug said:


> I get payed the last working day of the month but my wife gets paid every four weeks. It's a total pain as her pay runs in and out of sync with mine so trying to make sure there's cash in the bank to cover bills is a really pain. We have our bills split between the 1st of the month and around the 20th which gives us a fighting chance!
> 
> A fixed date has got to be the best i.e. last working day of the month. That way you can plan your pay and bills to the day with no variables.


Why not just open an account purely for the bills then there is no problem with juggling funds. It's how I do it with my misses.:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I get paid weakly...... well thats what i told our Chairman at the christmas party.... lol

Every 4 weeks on a Friday, 13 pay slips. 

It makes so much sense for me.


----------



## stuart.cameron (Apr 10, 2011)

Get paid on the 15th of each month. Salaried so the same every month.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Every friday for me, would prefer monthly as i think i could save more that way!


----------

